# The Swinger project



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Yesterday, still checking my new found treasure. The ladder is bad and broken, rear door needs repair, furnace does not work, toilet is very low to floor, most exterior lites are gone/broken, and the water fill is gone. The roof air now works very well after wiring repaired. Gonna cut the top off the stove/oven to create just a cook top as baking not done. Gonna try to fit a microwave into old oven space. The gen set, old Onan, now turns over but no start. The roof needs sealed very badly but old patchwork must be first removed. Gonna use roof tar to seal roof then white paint over. The front seats are a terrible design. And the fun continues. Frank


----------

